# Need help Selecting 1st DSLR



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

My wife's trusty SLR camera finally bit the dust and she is ready to make the move to a DSLR camera. I am getting her one for Christmas. She wants the camera, basic lens and one zoom lens in the 200-300mm range. It is for general photography, nothing specialized - family events, traveling, flowers, football games, etc. She has been using a Nikon SLR for many years, but does not have a strong preference between Nikon and Canon. I am looking at four packages. The 1st 2 are in the current Best Buy ad and the last 2 are in the Best Buy black friday ad.

1. Nikon D5000X, 12mp, 18-55 VR lens, 55-200 VR lens, camera bag, for $849.97
2. Canon EOS Rebel XSi, 12 mp, 18-55 IS lens, 75-300 IS lens, camera bag, for $749.97
3. Canon EOS Rebel T1i, 15mp, 18-55 IS lens, 55-250 IS lens, camera bag, for $849.97
4. Nikon D3000X, 10mp, 18-55 VR lens, 55-200 lens, camera bag, for $599.97

The one that she first mentioned to me is #4, but I would like to know if any of the others listed above would be worth the extra cash - particularly the Canon XSi. The other 2 are a little more than I wanted to spend, but I will swing it if there are strong enough reasons to do so.

Any advice on these cameras would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

All 4 are great cameras, but I can only speak for the Canon ones. The XSI is a good little camera, small and compact, nice features, but the T1i will have the same features and more,
Higher resolution sensor (15.1 vs 12.2 effective megapixels) 
Extended ISO range up to ISO 12800 
HD video capability 
New 3.0 inch 920K pixels screen 
Adjustable noise reduction and highlight tone priority 
Face Detection in Live View 
Peripheral Illumination Correction 
HDMI output 
Larger buffer in continuous shooting 
Digic 4 style menu design 
So out of the 2 canons, Id go for the T1i.

Heres a like comparing the 2.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/CanonEOS500D/


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree with Fred. IMO the T1i is the way to go if your going to get a Canon


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree with Fred and John.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

But then again don't over look the Nikon D90.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You are listening to the diehards now listen to a rookie that only knows what I have read and heard

The camera bodies Nikon or Canon are a toss up but which ever you chose you have to go with the same manufacurer on the lens naturally. Now it has been said that Canon is the better of the two when it comes to the lens .

Now it also seems bodies become out dated with new technology every three years,,,,,,Canon lens oft times will not be usable on newer models but Nikon older lens will fit newer bodies,That being said if I had it to do again I would go Nikon because of the reasons cited above.

Okay diehards tell me I'm FOS I don't care LOL, but thats what I heard.

Oh and one other thing I tell photo taken with a Nikon versus one taken with a Canon,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hey they are all good in my opinion,,,,,,,,,,just like ford or chevy which do you like,she will want bigger and better as time goes by so go cheap up front and see if she really is going to ride this horse or put it out to pasture in a couple of years>The vortex will pull her under and you too if you don't watch out.LOL

dick


----------



## mikes451 (May 21, 2004)

Was looking at Newegg today and saw the Canon for $100 less than the price you posted.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...120355&cm_sp=DailyDeal-_-30-120-355-_-Product


----------



## Landman (Oct 13, 2009)

I bought package #2 listed above and it's a great deal. My GF has taken multiple classes from a pro and each time the teacher has said both Nikon and Canon have similar features but the Canon is more user friendly when it comes to changing settings in a hurry for a shot. My neighbor has the Nikon equivalent and the three of us sat down trying to change settings for different shots and we struggled with it. I'd recommend the Canon and spend a little money on classes to get the full potential out of the camera. You will not regret it. Good luck.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If I had to pick, it would be this one

3. Canon EOS Rebel T1i, 15mp, 18-55 IS lens, 55-250 IS lens, camera bag, for $849.97
Mainly because the camera has got good reviews and the 55-250 lens is better than the 75-300.

In my opinion, it all comes down to the lenses you buy. Buy good ones and you should be happy. Broke, but happy.

I have taken pics with a RebelXT, a 20D, 30D, 40D and the 1D MK III. Sometimes I can't tell which camera I was using until I check the images Exif information.

Good luck.
You should be happy with whatever combination of the 4 you mentioned.
Mike


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the input. Upon further review, the zoom lenses that come with the 2 less expensive packages do not have image stabilization/vibration reduction. Will probably go with the Canon T1i.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Once you get your new camera, it would be a good idea to pick up a spare battery. Not sure how many pics you would be taking in the course of a day (or two).

You can buy third party batteries at SterlingTek.com. They are very reasonable ($13) and work just as good or maybe better than the original Canon batteries. SterlingTek is a reputable company and I have bought from them several times over the course of the last several years.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I agree, Sterling tek are some great batts. I have several I use in my stuff.



MT Stringer said:


> Once you get your new camera, it would be a good idea to pick up a spare battery. Not sure how many pics you would be taking in the course of a day (or two).
> 
> You can buy third party batteries at SterlingTek.com. They are very reasonable ($13) and work just as good or maybe better than the original Canon batteries. SterlingTek is a reputable company and I have bought from them several times over the course of the last several years.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks on the battery info, Mike. I just lost my Nikon battery last night. I have a spare but need a replacement now maybe two more.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

I just put in my order about 2hrs ago for option #4 (Nikon D3000) on bestbuy.com. Just minutes later they labeled it as sold out online....so hopefully they will honor my order. Looking fwd to my 1st DLSR!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Having trouble using a NIKON.... pfft...


----------

